# Wafer lights



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Appropriate sized hole saw. 
The flange is usually wide enough to use saws within .25 inch of the required size


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

They make holesaws slightly larger than 4” and 6” specifically for recessed lighting. Draw your layout on the floor and shoot the ceiling with a laser plumb.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I was saying the same thing last week about missing templates after installing 12 RAB wafer lights. At about the 10th light, I realized the template was the cardboard packaging for the wafer. I guess I should read the instructions more often.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

The Halo units work well with the standard 6” recessed can hole saw.
The brands seem to be all over the place, they all should have the same diameter and it should be for the existing standard 6” design.
A bit of a failure on the design side.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> They make holesaws slightly larger than 4” and 6” specifically for recessed lighting. Draw your layout on the floor and shoot the ceiling with a laser plumb.


I know for the 4” you need to buy a 4 1/8th” hole saw. What is the 6” hole saw size? 6 1/8th”?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Any slight wooble, or even the rake of the teeth in a 6" hole saw will give you that extra 1/8".


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joe-nwt said:


> Any slight wooble, or even the rake of the teeth in a 6" hole saw will give you that extra 1/8".


Yes, it’s tight but it works.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> I know for the 4” you need to buy a 4 1/8th” hole saw. What is the 6” hole saw size? 6 1/8th”?


6 3/8


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Could a Mod change the title from "waffer" to "Wafer" ... It's driving my OCD nutz 

Thanks in advance,

Nutzy


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

emtnut said:


> Could a Mod change the title from "waffer" to "Wafer" ... It's driving my OCD nutz
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Nutzy


You have to be nice to me now. 🤣


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

99cents said:


> You have to be nice to me now. 🤣


Thanks 99 ... I really feel much better now


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Lotus still packs templates into the box.


----------



## Chris Wendt (Oct 13, 2015)

back in the day a #12 wire spool worked perfectly


----------

